# Pictures of my babies!



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

Just wanted to share some pictures of my babies during their first time outside! They are about 3 weeks old and the weather was nice and warm today so my husband and I put them out in the run for a couple of hours. They seemed to really enjoy exploring and they started scratching and pecking the ground after only a couple of minutes! We put them back in the brooder tonight because it's going to get chilly.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I love your coop and run! Cute chick'ies too!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable..........


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Aw, so cute!! Where do you live that it is that warm in February?? Oh, I wish it was like that here! LOL 

Great house and run, but may I offer a suggestion? I would use hardware cloth instead of the chicken wire. Predators can reach in and grab chickens through chicken wire because the holes are so big. They'll pull them right through and then gnaw on them--not pretty. Raccoons will do that, for sure.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So sweet those youngun's are.  Love watching them explore - young and old. Best entertainment around!


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

ahh i love it when new chicks discover scratching. they look funny to me, being so little scratching around like grown ups, lol lol. the joy of having new chicks, its so relaxing to me. love the pictures.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your pictures and such sweet little babies!! What kind are they? I agree with CountryMama...got to watch those predators! Yes, and where do you live? I want some warm weather! I could (and do) watch them for hours...Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think too, they will soon outgrow that coop and run. Great size for new chicks, but too small for such a group full grown.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

So adorable! I did the same thing and took mine out to explore! So precious! You might want to make sure you have wire or cover over head (I couldn't see if you did or not) because flying predators can swoop down from above and get them if they don't have a type of roof. They are so cute! Thank you for sharing that precious picture!


----------



## coley (Feb 1, 2013)

We just got our first chickens today!!! 15 barred rocks. About 10 days old. I am absolutely giddy!!!


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

This is one of my favorite things to see when raising new chicks! The first day they get to explore the world and scratch and run around!


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! I was thinking when we move them outside for good we would put some hardware cloth up. We are only keeping 4, do y'all think we have enough room? We will cover the run, but for now it's easy to step in and out when we want to give them a little while to scratch around. It cooled off again so no more outside time. I live in north Carolina and that day I was out in shorts it was so nice!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

You got 15, but will only keep 4? Chicken math is a funny thing.


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha I know, I am sharing them with two teachers at my school. Both of them already have adult chickens so I am keeping all of the babies until they are big enough to mix with their flocks.


----------

